# ga16de pcv valve??



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

I bought a pcv valve for my 95 sentra with a ga16de and was wondering... where the hell does it go? lol. anyone got a pic of where it is? any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

BlackNismo95 said:


> I bought a pcv valve for my 95 sentra with a ga16de and was wondering... where the hell does it go? lol. anyone got a pic of where it is? any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


On the left side (facing the engine) of the valve cover. You'll see a 1/2 inch or so hose going into a brass thing towards the rear of the cover. Pull the hose, take out the PCV and install the new one with teflon tape around the threads. Pretty simple stuff really.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*What does PCV valve do?*



BlackNismo95 said:


> I bought a pcv valve for my 95 sentra with a ga16de and was wondering... where the hell does it go? lol. anyone got a pic of where it is? any help would be appreciated! Thanks guys!


The PCV valve is used to control "blow-by" of oil, gas and air all mixed together. If it is fouled up, you have much worse gas consumption.

The PCV or Positive Crankcase Ventalation valve is normally located on the top of a valve cover. It is designed not to allow pressure build up in the oil pan which keeps oil down there and also so it does not foam up. 

More info, in greater detail:
================================
The positive crankcase ventilation (or PCV) valve is sometime referred to as
the blow-by valve because the PCV system scavenges the gases that "blow by" the piston rings and end up in the crankcase. Cars built prior to the late
1950's had a "road tube" which would simply exhaust these gases to the
atmosphere. However, under some conditions these gases could build up and
reduce performance and even damage the engine, as well as pollute the
atmosphere. So, the PCV system was developed to use engine intake vacuum to suck these gases out of the crankcase and recycle them through the engine. The PCV valve regulates the amount of vacuum applied to the crankcase and is a common maintenance item because the gases that flow through it tend to leave deposits that clog it.

Less commonly, turbocharged engines have a wastegate that exhausts excess pressure to prevent overcharging the engine. This is also referred to
sometimes as a blow-off valve. 

=====================================================
The blow-off valve should not be confused with a waste-gate. The waste-gate is a device that by-passes the turbine wheel of the turbocharger, limiting the shaft-speed of the turbocharger. Therefore, limiting the boost 
(pressure) that the compressor generates and keeping the turbocharger 
from over-speeding.

A blow-off valve is mounted in the intake plumbing between the 
turbocharger compressor and the throttle plate. The blow-off valve is a 
second safety measure against the turbocharger over-boosting and damaging 
the engine.

The blow-off valve is more commonly used to keep the turbocharger spinning 
when the throttle plate is suddenly closed. When the turbocharger is 
generating maximum boost pressure at full throttle and then the throttle 
is suddenly closed, compressed air coming from the compressor slams 
against the throttle, generating extremely high pressures that travel 
backwards to the compressor stopping the compressor from spinning. When 
the throttle plate is again opened, the engine must spool the turbocharger 
shaft again. The effects of this high pressure can also be very damaging 
to the turbocharger.

Don't confuse your PCV valve with a Blow Off Valve as it applies to a Turbo car. The PCV valve is an important part of your emmissions system.


----------

